# My sweet Touille



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

I've only had her a short while and she was wonderful. I loved her to death, the kids loved her and I couldn't have asked for a better rat.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 26, 2007)

She was beautiful :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2007)

I am so sorry.

[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]




[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]




[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]




[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]




[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]




[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]




[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]




[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]




[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]




[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]




[align=center] ----------------------[/align]
[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Little Girl. You will be missed.[/align]




[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you. Here are a couple more pictures of her.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry..I really love rats but sometimes they go really fast.

I wonder if a hairless rat has any special health issues? We have them here in la crosse. 
She was a beautiful girl ( and your kids are beautiful too)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I miss our rats too! They've always been so sweet, but they don't live very long. 

She was precious! I love the hairless ones... so cute!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry about Touille :cry4:. 

I wish I could have been of more help to you, but all I could think was to keep her warm. I am glad you got her to the vet, though.

I hope that Touille's passing away won't stop you from getting more ratties. They touch our lives in such away that no one could understand unless they had/have ratties in their lives :hearts.


Spartan & Leonidas send her many rattie kisses and hugs from earth to rattie heaven :hug2:...



Most of all, Touille is up there with my beautiful heart rat, Fayl. May they be playing and wrestling in a big comfy hammock....free of illness and in full health.




Popcorn and snuggle up in a cozy hammie with my heart rat, Touille



.


----------

